# Diablo 2 1.10 patch



## Stridder44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## a2daj (Nov 19, 2003)

Stridder44 said:
			
		

> Anyone tried it yet?



Check out subjects further down the thread listing page.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 13, 2003)

We did some LAN gaming with Diablo II 1.10 and LOD in a mixed Win / Mac LAN. Worked just fine!

Doug


----------



## podmate (Dec 15, 2003)

I tried it on my B&W G4 450 running 10.3
Its still friggin too slow to use on battle.net

So, I bought a new Dell PowerEdge 400SC for $250 to use as my gaming machine.
I wish that I could afford a G5 because I'm sure that Diablo would run just fine on one of those beauties.


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm saving my pennies for a G5. (maybe 2005  ) I'll miss my iMac's floating screen though.

Doug


----------



## Krevinek (Dec 28, 2003)

Odd... I have been playing D2 just fine on BNet with my 8600/G4... so it might be the weak video card that comes with a first gen G4s. I would definitely recommend that you upgrade the video card to a decent one like a Radeon 8500. I personally haven't had problems with D2 under OS X, but I use 10.2.8 on my 8600 though.


----------



## podmate (Dec 29, 2003)

I have upgraded my B&W to an ATi 7000 PCI card.  This helped somewhat.  Also, upgrading to 10.3 helped.  
I still find that D2 is virtually unplayable on battle.net while running any version of 10 on my Cube (G3Force 2MX) or B&W.  Heck, my quicksilver (GeForce 4) even has issues.  Lots of dropped frames and bad lag.  I am playing on a cable modem and on my LAN at work (T1).
My brothers oooold dell XPS-T450 (450mhz, 32mb tnt2, 512 RAM) running XP blows away my qicksilver in D2 under 10.

Now, if I drop down to 9 (not classic), then battle.net is usable.  But I have no wish to continue to have 9 installed on my machines.

Oh well.


----------



## Krevinek (Dec 29, 2003)

First off, never use D2's hardware acceleration with an nVidia-based card... the speed is worse than software mode (in most cases) from reports I have seen. The Quicksilver in software mode should actually run pretty darn smoothly, but don't hold me to that.

I do use software mode for D2 on my 8600 under OS X... mostly because I used to use a 3dfx card (no 3D under X), and I just haven't played much since getting the Radeon. Sorry that I can't help more.


----------



## Arden (Dec 30, 2003)

A Bondi Blue iMac with 2 MB of VRAM I once played on had almost no trouble with D2.  A Quicksilver G4 will chew it up, spit it out and ask for seconds.


----------

